# drive by gloat!!



## adidat (8 Apr 2016)

Dont get stuff like this too often, so i'm pretty pleased!

through my job i have to take care of our storage unit half of which is a desk rental space for London hipsters etc mainly architects for some reason. one of these guys had been storing some stuff in the storage unit and we needed the space so i went n there with the intention of buying this stuff off him, I started the 'this isn't worth much line' :twisted: and soon got onto the 'will be hard to get rid of' line, hoping for a cheap price so when he said I could have it for free, I was very happy!





lots of long pieces of 40mm box section ali 4mm thick and a large piece of 8mm acrylic.





some of it has got small tig joins but i'm sure i can work around these as there is plenty there!





lots of ideas in my mind!!

adidat


----------



## Wuffles (8 Apr 2016)

We don't have a hipster infestation in Somerset do we?


----------



## adidat (8 Apr 2016)

Tauntons getting that way! Sadly I work in London more than I want too, but you can't beat the London quid!

Adidat


----------

